

Tips to become a successful entrepreneur - cosmok
http://www.rediff.com/getahead/2007/nov/07ranjit.htm

======
bayareaguy
Here are the tips for people like me who skim YC comments before reading the
article.

Tip #1: Don't worry about not being courageous enough for the uncertainty of
the business world, as being an entrepreneur has nothing to do with courage.

Tip #2: Look for a big idea, and be rational.

Tip #3: Start small.

Tip #4: When faced with the fear of giving up a secure job, concentrate on the
equally frightening possibility of someday looking back with regret.

Tip #5: Have a backup plan.

------
sonink
afaik 1,2 and 5 need to be looked on with pure caution and might be an
artifact of the kind of startup (consultancy, which works on contacts and is
in general much easier than a product startup)the guy has done rather than a
generic rule.

#1. It is hard and takes a lot of persistence

#2. The idea with which a startups starts out with rarely works out - so if
its not going to work anyways why does it have to be big and there is little
'rationality' about the idea per se. I would go with guy kawasaki here - try
to make meaning - build something useful and everything else will take care of
itself.

#5 Having a backup plan is highly questionable. The only way you will get to
fighting the devil is by burning the bridge which helps you cross over the
deep sea.

------
hhm
Tip #1 is a very interesting one...

